# personal question-adult females only



## krislynn (Jun 19, 2004)

I have a weird ache under my belly button, a little to the right. Right about my pubic bone..its not horribly painful..just weird...and the strange part is it really intensifies with orgasm..anyone else experience this? I was just at the gyno in May and everything was normal..so I don't know about htis...I can't go back to the doctor cause I have no health insurance...


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

i'm not sure what that would be. does it intensify with orgasm or when there is pressure on that part from say the underside? is it pain or a different type of sensation?


----------



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

kris,I swear sometimes I sound like I am falling apart, but I have that happen too. Mine feels like a muscle being pulled too tight. It comes and goes, so I am going to refuse to worry. I just had a check up and everything was alright.


----------



## heatherstar (Aug 11, 2004)

Yep I get it same as you. Worse after a big O!Doctor said it could be a pulled muscle or Endo! She said if it got to bad She wants to do laposcoic S/P? to see if I have endo!! I don't feel it is at that point yet so we will see!!!Good Luck


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You might get an ultra sound done also, I know someone recently who was told they had IBS, actually from an accupunturist (sigh) and it turned out to be fibroids. She also had pain shooting down hr legs as well.Although pain after sex is a reported roblem in some IBSers.


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

Sometimes I wish I wasn't a female. We have a lot of extra's to deal with. But, I've never had that pain in that particular area. I have been to the doctor for the same type of pain. It could be exactly what "Peaches" said. Endometriosis. They checked me for that and mine turned out to be scar tissue. Have you given birth? If so, vaginally or cesarean?


----------



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

HiLooking at the posts it seems lots of us get this pain, I do too, when I was pregnant the pain was so bad I stopped having sex as the big O felt as if I was actually in labour with the pain to the r side and stayed for a few seconds too, like a stitch after running?Maybe best to get the Dr to do a few tests though.Its not much fun sometimes is it being female!Sam.


----------



## krislynn (Jun 19, 2004)

I had a laparoscopy last August...I know its not endo..hopefully it will go away..A woman at work was bragging how she never feels sick or gets anything..sd she has a cast iron stomach...I was never so jealous!!!!!!


----------



## heatherstar (Aug 11, 2004)

krislynnNext time she starts bragging tell her you may end up hiting her with a cast iron!! LOL







Well at least it's not Endo because that is not something I want to deal with!!Good Luck!


----------



## lili (Sep 5, 2004)

This is a problem with your blood flow im sure of it. nothing to do with ibs, you should post on womens health for more help on this xxxxx


----------



## J&KMom (Oct 17, 2004)

I get that during sex. My gyno told me that the pain that you fell in that area after or during the "O" can sometimes be your bladder. I thought that was really strange until he gave me my exam and showed me what he was talking about by pressing on the bladder. He says that sometimes relief in that area will cause your bladder to contract. Yippy for us!


----------



## notsonormal (Mar 29, 2004)

I've been trying to find out what my pain is for 1 1/2 yrs. I had to give up sex, to painful. Sex hasn't given me up though, the lack of it or if I'm provoked in any way seems to carry over when I'm sleeping and I'm woken by the most intense excruciating pain I have ever had (besides my IBS). My pain works it's way up from my pelvis to my bladder to my IBS. It keeps getting worse over time. I had tests for bladder and kidney stones, everything was ok, but I have blood in my urineand don't know what that is yet.I don't know if this is what you are experiencing I've been having a very hard time finding out what this is. I have pain daily now , hard to walk some days.I started out with a small amount of pain and it's turned into terrible pain.I have endo, had 2 surgeries so far, and IBS too.notsonormal


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Notsonormal, everytime I've given a sample of urine either at the doctors or hospital, it shows a trace of blood in it. I had every test under the sun to find the cause of it. Even had a camera look inside the bladder - came up with nothing!! Consultant told me sometimes they cannnot find the reason but he did say it could be the uterus pressing on the bladder. I've no idea if his statement is true or not but I've not had any bladder or kidney problems - touch wood!Maybe in your case it could be caused by the endo?


----------



## krislynn (Jun 19, 2004)

Ever since I was 16 they founf traces of blood in my urine..like peardrops i have had every test done,,i am now 28 and they still find it..no idea why.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

It must be about 12 years for me as well since it was first noticed. Well, I don't think we need to worry Krislynn, not after all this time. I was checked to see if I had polyps in the bladder but nothing was found. Very weird!


----------

